# Pensacola Bay Fishing Bridge



## Brock_P

Hi everyone! I am new to this site and I am hoping to get the answers I need. When I was little I went to the bridge with my dad. He heard it closed. We recently heard it opened up again and I was wondering is that true. If so, how long is it now, how much does it cost to get in, is it open 24 hours, is it drive on fising. Thanks ahead of time!


----------



## Chris Phillips

The bridge is open again about half of the length it once was, but fishing is still very good. The cost is $5 per car and driver and $2 for each additional person in the car. It's open 24 hours a day and there's a bait shack out there on Friday, Saturday, and Sunday.


----------



## Luv2fishfromKY

*Pensacola Bay Bridge*

I've been coming down to Florida for the last 20 years during my spring break to fish for trout from the bridge. I am now retired and have more control on the dates I can come down to fish. Anyone have an opinion on the best time of year to fish from the bridge? Thanks!


----------



## salt_water_guy

Luv2fishfromKY said:


> I've been coming down to Florida for the last 20 years during my spring break to fish for trout from the bridge. I am now retired and have more control on the dates I can come down to fish. Anyone have an opinion on the best time of year to fish from the bridge? Thanks!


 There is fish there year round!


----------



## Luv2fishfromKY

*Pensacola Bay Bridge*

Very true. There is fish year round. Is there a better time for trout?


----------



## salt_water_guy

Luv2fishfromKY said:


> Very true. There is fish year round. Is there a better time for trout?


Not really there there at night right now kinda slow in the day this month...but its kinda like a hit and miss deal with em right now....there is alot of sheephead around...live shrimp has been working on em


----------

